# What songs would you want to see in Rock Band?



## ShagsterP (Feb 7, 2008)

For all the Rock Band fans out there, what songs would you want to see in the game?  I'm more of a 90's/early 2000's/some 80's rock fan, so I'm not too keen on much of the old metal and classic rock stuff.  Try to take into account the use of all four parts in the song and whether it would work or not.  Here are a few of my suggestions:

"Show Me How To Live" - Audioslave
"Welcome To The Black Parade" - My Chemical Romance
"Perfect Situation" - Weezer
"Hypnotize" - System of a Down
"Welcome To Paradise" - Green Day
"Send The Pain Below" - Chevelle
"Ugly" - The Exies
"Blue Monday" - Orgy (I hate the original)
"Just One" - Hoobastank


----------



## Tudd (Feb 7, 2008)

The entire self entitled Rage album! Not a song but its much better than Bulls on Parade. Their music became less and less musically interesting as they produced albums. 

"When The Sun Goes Down" Arctic Monkeys
"Agrivation Plantation" Brown Brigade
"Susie Q" CCR
"Back To Back" Deep Purple
"Sultans Of Swing" Dire Straights
"Blankness" Fear My Thoughts
"Truckin" Grateful Dead
"Drunken Sailer" Irish Rovers (A bonus song maybe?)
"Phantom Of The Opera" Iron Maiden
"Crosstown Traffic" Jimi Hendrix
"21st Century Schizoid Man" King Crimson
"Politics" Korn
"Cowboys From Hell" Pantera
"Can't Repeat" The Offspring
"This Is How It Goes" Billy Talent

Seems as though my list basically covers what you don't like Shagster. Some System Of A Down would be good though. Kinda got a long way to go before I consider Rock Band. Though I do congradulate them on picking a MUCH better The Who song than the people behind GH3. That was kinda destroyed by including "Enter Sandman" but the Metallica DL pack somewhat makes up for it. Simply put, I'm a fan of the gameplay, not the set list.


----------



## themocaw (Feb 7, 2008)

Keep in mind that rock band songs can't just be cool songs, they need to be fun to play: for instance, I remember hearing about one song that was not in Guitar Hero 3 because all it is is the same pattern of three notes over and over and over again.  That's why I'm not a big fan of the idea of adding "Welcome to the Black Parade" or "Bohemian Rhapsody" and such.

For Green Day: make it a three-part medley, their songs are short enough: "When I Come Around," then "She" so that the bassist can be awesome, and end off with. . . I guess Basket Case has some lyrics that wouldn't be exactly family friendly, and "Good Riddance: Time of Your Life" is too slow to end on.  "Welcome to Paradise" would be a good closer there, I guess.

A few others:

Journey - "Don't Stop Believin' "
Bon Jovi - "It's My Life" and "Livin' on a Prayer"
Sonata Arctica - "Peacemaker"
Eric Clapton - "Layla"

And the new Expert-Mode Oh God I can't Believe We're Trying to Do This song:
Stratovarius: "At the Speed of Light."


----------



## AnarchicQ (Feb 7, 2008)

Veteran of the Psychic Wars - Blue Oyster Cult (Seriously, Don't Fear the Reaper is so overdone at this point)

Tweeter and the Monkey Man - Traveling Wilburys
Logical song - Supertramp
Dreams - Fleetwood Mac
Innagaddadavida - Irony Butterfly (*Cackle*)


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 7, 2008)

Jesus, what's with old music being so popular with our younger generation?  I don't get that phenomenon.  I'm probably older than most here and I can't stand that old crap.

But anyway, I do think "Welcome To The Black Parade" works well.  The vocals and drum get to claim the beginning, followed with a building guitar anthem.  The vocals remain strong, the drum gets both the carrying marching beat along with all the actual drumming, and the guitars get a lot of work throughout.  Plus it's nice and long, and that specific song hasn't been used in any Guitar Hero games.  I think it'd work well.

I still can't believe this game doesn't have any Audioslave yet, though.  Soundgarden doesn't count..


----------



## AnarchicQ (Feb 7, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Jesus, what's with old music being so popular with our younger generation?


Well, in my case, it was what my parents listened to, and thus was the music I was around when growing up.

Also, the fact I have a sister who's 12 years older than me exposed me to things 'before my time'. (IE I watched The Breakfast Club when I was 6 or so.)

Fun fact: When said sister was pregnant with my nephew, she would listen to Fleetwood Mac while driving. Consequently my nephew (Now 14) loves Fleedwood Mac, just by a sort of sub-conscience association.

I'm done being off-topic now.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 7, 2008)

Im same way when it comes to my parents and my music selection. There are very few CD's in my fathers music collection which I dislike. A good number of which I own myself. Most new music I really dislike, and it doesnt help that the quality of recordings are going down. The overall sound quality is improving, but the dynamic range doesnt exist anymore which just destroys one of the benifits of CD over LP. 

As for Audioslave, I don't think they've gotten past the Rage fad yet.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 7, 2008)

Huh, that sort of points to a lot, seeing as I didn't grow up around family and most of my immediate members live long distance.  Not only that, but my parents aren't big into music.  Puts some things into perspective, I guess.

As for maybe a quick and difficult song:

"Supersonic" - Bad Religion


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Feb 7, 2008)

The Odyssey by Symphony X

I would totally play that whole song


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 7, 2008)

Anything Nirvana.


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 7, 2008)

Dog Fashion Disco - "Darkest Days"
Tub Ring - "When the Crash Happened" (http://www.tubring.com/music/WhenTheCrashHappened.mp3)
Queens of the Stone Age - "The Lost Art Of Keeping A Secret"


----------



## themocaw (Feb 7, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Anything Nirvana.



Nirvana, I think, was the band they were talking about: as cool as Nirvana is, the guitar parts for their songs are like, three chords over and over and then changing up for the chorus a bit, then back to the same three chords again.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 7, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of what I'd like to hear and play over and over again. Some of their songs are fairly repetitive, but they have some good ones.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh! I got a good one!

Toxicity - System of a Down 

Was fairly popular, has decent dumming, decent guitar, and decent vocals. Smashing Pumpkins has some good songs too. If you ignore his whinny voice... 

1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
Black - Pearl Jam
Zombie - The Cranberries
Spiderwebs - No Doubt

Islands in the Sun - Weezer (Just cause)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 7, 2008)

HIM - Wings of a Butterfly
Paramore - Misery Business
Madina Lake - Here I Stand
Rise Against - Behind Closed Doors
Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country
The Fratellis - Flathead
Hellogoodbye - Shimmy Shimmy Quarter Turn
Mae - Suspension

Hmm.. maybe something funny too..

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch

-Onyx


----------



## sakket (Feb 8, 2008)

anything by the Apples in Stereo, or Ok Go would emediately make me interested in playing the game at all.


----------



## themocaw (Feb 8, 2008)

sakket said:
			
		

> anything by the Apples in Stereo, or Ok Go would emediately make me interested in playing the game at all.



"Here it Goes Again," that song with the treadmills in the music video, is one of the first-tier (easy) songs.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow.  That "When The Crash Happened" song is horrible.  It doesn't even make full use of all the instruments and the vocals are all over the place.  Sounds like one of the reject bands that show up on Conan O' Brian.

Out of the three official songs added this week to the game, I only really like "Roam" by the B-52's.  There are so many other songs that people would love to have in the game, so why do they give us shit like "We Care A Lot"?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 8, 2008)

This game should be all prog rock and jazz.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 8, 2008)

Nothing mainstream or poppy.


----------



## sakket (Feb 10, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> sakket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



orly! now i must play!


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 10, 2008)

Rush - Yyz

Screw vocals


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 10, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Wow.  That "When The Crash Happened" song is horrible.  It doesn't even make full use of all the instruments and the vocals are all over the place.  Sounds like one of the reject bands that show up on Conan O' Brian.
> 
> Out of the three official songs added this week to the game, I only really like "Roam" by the B-52's.  There are so many other songs that people would love to have in the game, so why do they give us shit like "We Care A Lot"?



lol. I can't believe you actually just said that when you recommended my chemical romance and system of a down. xD


----------



## theg90 (Feb 12, 2008)

SUPER FURRY ANIMALS!


----------



## themocaw (Feb 12, 2008)

I honestly want some Britney Spears, just so that we can use that as a penalty song for drinking games and such: party fouls lead to the offending party having to sing "Hit Me Baby One More Time."


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 13, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> lol. I can't believe you actually just said that when you recommended my chemical romance and system of a down. xD



Sorry to burst your bubble, but none of the parts stood out in that song at all, unlike the ones I specifically mentioned and explained why and how.  That song was just a mish mash of pretend punk nonsense.

And if you forgot, My Chemical Romance has already made a large appearance in Guitar Hero.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 13, 2008)

Just because it was in Guitar Hero does not make it a good song!


----------



## themocaw (Feb 13, 2008)

I just realized who would work out really well for Rock Band.

Jonathan Coulton.

Code Monkey would be perfect: interesting guitar piece, strumming bass line, and a drum part that has enough variety to be fun.  Add a longer instrumental bridge, and a "Here it Goes Again" style stinger at the end, and it would be a really cool low-tier song.


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 13, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Kyoujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because you don't like it, doesn't make it bad. That song is far from their best. Not to mention, it has variety and great lyrics. Not this whiny "omg my girlfriend left me, I slice my wrists" crap. They're far more talented then most of this crap you hear from My Chemical Romance. Plus, Tub Ring does music in all sorts of genres, not just "rock" or whatever you call it. 

And lol, like Tudd said, just because it was in Guitar Hero, doesn't mean it's good. I can't stand half the crap that's in the Guitar Hero games.. especially considering they've had loltastic bands like Slipknot and plenty of talentless hair metal bands.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 14, 2008)

You're right.  Just because I don't like it doesn't make it bad.  What makes it bad is the insane sound and lack of variety with the instruments to work well for a game like Rock Band.  The end.

Don't make it personal.  I'm not supporting My Chemical Romance specifically, and I don't give two shits on what the lyrics are about while I'm playing the game; it's just that their songs are popular enough and a handful of them work well with the game, and that's made doubly so by the fact that they've already been officially used before.  It's a logical choice.

But who knows?  They put in that "We Care A Lot" song, and that's shit on a stick, so maybe your little diddy will make it after all.


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 14, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> You're right.  Just because I don't like it doesn't make it bad.  What makes it bad is the insane sound and lack of variety with the instruments to work well for a game like Rock Band.  The end.
> 
> Don't make it personal.  I'm not supporting My Chemical Romance specifically, and I don't give two shits on what the lyrics are about while I'm playing the game; it's just that their songs are popular enough and a handful of them work well with the game, and that's made doubly so by the fact that they've already been officially used before.  It's a logical choice.
> 
> But who knows?  They put in that "We Care A Lot" song, and that's shit on a stick, so maybe your little diddy will make it after all.



Lack of instruments? Tub Ring uses more than five people, sometimes up to what.. six to ten people to do things like flutes, trumpets, violins. I don't see how you could say it lacks variety. Not to mention, why would you want to put the same generic kind of music to play over and over again? Why not mix it up with all sorts of different songs to play?

lol. Faith no More is a pretty classic band, and I'm not much into most older bands. I prefer them when they had Mike Patton (with "Epic" and such), but I don't see why it'd be considered a bad song. I would have prefered "Midlife Crisis" over Epic and We Care a Lot though.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 14, 2008)

As soon as they introduce the Rock Band flute add-on, I'll agree with you.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 14, 2008)

Needs moar Synth-Pop.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRLAyG3gKYg

mmm

Furry relevant too?

-Onyx


----------



## Mattos (Feb 23, 2008)

Holiday - Scorpions
King of Pain - The Police
Staring at the Sun - The Offspring
Dust in the Wind - Kansas

Yeah, i'd like to play these musics...


----------



## gust (Feb 23, 2008)

Anything by Rise Against, The Exies, and The Offspring.


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 23, 2008)

The popular end-title song "Stay Alive" from Portal was announced recently that it'd be available as a download.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 24, 2008)

I want to see nothing but Elvis songs.

But since that's not going to happen. . . Getting some Foo Fighters in there would be pretty sweet. Maybe some Beatles, Eagles, etc for the beginning tiers. I'd also like to see some All That Remains songs. Guns N' Roses needs to get in, and pretty much anything by Journey would be great. Also Queen, etc, etc, etc.



			
				gust said:
			
		

> Anything by Rise Against, The Exies, and The Offspring.



YES.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jul 13, 2010)

Classic metal:
Alexander the Great-Iron Maiden
We Are the Roadcrew-Motorhead
Prophecy (live)-Judas Priest (songs are better live sometimes)
Trampled Under Foot-Led Zepplin
At War with Satan-Venom

Grindcore:
Hitler Was A Sensitive Man-Anal Cunt
Prison Without Walls-Napalm Death
You Suffer part 1&2-Napalm Death
Haha Holocaust(live)-Anal Cunt
Raging in Hell-Napalm Death
Burned Beyond Recognition-Unseen Terror
Gas Joe Pierce-Electro Hippies

Death Metal:
Foeticide-Carcass
Skinned and Fucked-Ingested
Parasite-Fleshrot
How the Mighty have Fallen-Man Must Die
Kill it Skin It Wear It-Man Must Die

Other: Anaal Nathrakh-Carving Blood Eagles On The Back Of Innocents


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 13, 2010)

NOFX: any of it, All of it .


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jul 13, 2010)

Mirror Mirror (Live)-Blind Guardian
Riding the Storm-Running Wild
Dragula-Rob Zombie

Those are just some I can think of off the top of my head. But if I had to pick one I would want it to be Mirror Mirror.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd really like to see these...

Amadeus Mozart - Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major ('Eine kleine Nachtmusik'), K. 525 Allegro (1787)
Scott Joplin - The Ragtime Dance (1906)
Samuel Siegel and Roy Butin - Southern Fantasie (1908 )
Ada Jones - All Alone (1911)
Billy Murray - Arrah Go On, I'm Gonna Go Back to Oregon (1916)
George Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue (1924)
Benny Goodman - Sing, Sing, Sing (With a Swing) (1937)
Glenn Miller - In the Mood (1939)
Bill Haley and his Comets - Rock Around the Clock (1954)



ShagsterP said:


> Jesus, what's with old music being so popular with our younger generation?  I don't get that phenomenon.  I'm probably older than most here and I can't stand that old crap.


 10/10 would rage again


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 14, 2010)

Some more metal music would be nice. Or songs with crazy parts, guitar, bass, drums, vox (maybe?). I don't have the game and my guitar broke so... 

Hot piss this is an old thread... last post before yesterday were from 2008.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 14, 2010)

NECROMANIA. :| Seriously, this thread has been dead for two years.

On topic, anything Nickelback.


----------



## The DK (Jul 14, 2010)

KoRn
Adema(old singer)
moar SOAD
The Mars Volta


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

All that Remains ^_^ i liked the drumming part on rock band
So intense that i had to make breaks *lol*

Mhhh about songs dunno

but i would prefer songs what would be a real challenge where you could even break your arm xD

Something like those notes of Dragonforce so crazy
Or maybe Canon Rock ?
That sounds also good and maybe it would make a good guitar playable sound :O


----------



## Pine (Jul 14, 2010)

I prefer Guitar Hero over Rock Band, but if there were songs I would want

Follow the Reaper by Children of Bodom
Electric Worry by Clutch
Every Planet We Reach is Dead by Gorillaz (for RB3 because it includes keyboard)
Redemption by Inside Out
Wynona's Big Brown Beaver by Primus
Bullet in the Head (Live and Rare) by Rage Against the Machine
Sick Bubblegum by Rob Zombie
2112 by Rush
Promenade (Live) by Street Sweeper Social Club
You can't Bring me Down by Suicidal Tendencies
Sugar by System of a Down
Possum Kingdom by Toadies
Prince of the Rodeo by Turbonegro


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 14, 2010)

Bohemian Rapsody - Queen
The Dragon Ball Z Kai Theme


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 14, 2010)

some that are actually challenging...


----------

